# Looking for Games in Richmond/Hampton Roads



## dagent145 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in Williamsburg and am looking for a moderately sized game in either the Richmond area or Hampton Roads. Email me at dagent145-at-gmail.com


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

Check out One Eyed Jacques in Richmond on Cary Street.  They have open gaming on Friday nights and Saturday I believe.


----------



## dagent145 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've heard not good things about the games there. Might go there though


----------



## dagent145 (Mar 25, 2007)

Bumpin


----------

